# BOB Style Trailer Geometry



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

Howdy, builder wannabe here, and a long time lurker. Decided to start with a one wheel trailer. I've noticed that the BOB trailer's 'pivot tube' (?) is raked forward...I assume for added stability? Anyway, my question is, is the rake necessary and if so, how much. 

I've searched here and elsewhere with no luck...thought I'd see if any of you here could answer my questions. 

Thanks,
Mikey


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have any real experience with the bob trailers, but going on the logic that the name bob is synonymis with bike trailers I would say there is a reason they are built the way they are and you can't go wrong by copying them.


Do me 1 huge favor. If you build this thing. I would love a picture of you riding the bike, pulling the trailer with a bbq grill tied to it and a nice stream of smoke coming out, like crop dusting the trail. 

That would forever be my screen saver.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

It has to do with turning and the way the bike leans when turning. If you're building your own, tack it up and try it at a couple angles and just walk the bike and trailer around and see how it handles.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Tortuga. I've thought of hauling lots of things, but the BBQ grill hadn't come to mind untill now...I do have a grill that would fit nicely though.  

Good suggestion Monte...I'd thought of doing something like that but would like to get in the ballpark before I start my trial runs...or walk through.


Thanks again
Mikey


----------



## NorseRider (Feb 9, 2004)

You could also check out the Goéland (also made by Jack Taylor) trailer, which most likely is the original "BOB"-style trailer. Here's a picture from Bicycle quarterly:








Some pictures here as well: https://www.blackbirdsf.org/taylor/photos.html and on various other pages on blackbirdsf.org. Like this one:








And this one:








And quite a few here: https://www.blackbirdsf.org/taylor/94trailer1.html
Here's some inspiration:









Good luck, and report back!

Truls


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the pics and links, NorseRider. 
That little trailer has a suspended rear wheel too.


----------

